# cO2 System



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

my plants i have in my tank were dying and turning brown so i added a c02 system today! hopefully this will elp my problem. pH, lighting and substrate is in spec so everybody cross your fingers for me


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Did you remember to buffer up your kH before adding the CO2?

When I was younger I made the mistake of not doing that.... Killed every fish in my tank. pH went from 7.5 to 4 over night. When carbon dioxide reacts with water it produces carbolic acid, and your pH shoots down very rapidly if the kH isn't at 10+ degrees.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

gmcmillan said:


> my plants i have in my tank were dying and turning brown so i added a c02 system today! hopefully this will elp my problem. pH, lighting and substrate is in spec so everybody cross your fingers for me


 I noticed that from a previous post that you have 80 watts on a 55 gallon tank. Is this the same tank you added the CO2 system to? If so, it's not going to help. There isn't enough light for the plants to utilize the CO2.

You may want to look at other factors and a different remedy. What types of plants do you have, substrate, pH level, what types of ferts are you using?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

gmcmillan said:


> my plants i have in my tank were dying and turning brown so i added a c02 system today! hopefully this will elp my problem. pH, lighting and substrate is in spec so everybody cross your fingers for me


 it's better to describe us your setup in order to be able to help you better!


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

i have 2 40watt 42" power-glo bulbs
gavel for substrate
ph - 7.6
i've added potassium and iron to the water 
aswell as nitrogen solution
and i'm not sure what the names of my plants are
but i have some with leaves and some that are just fluffy looking
they are doing quite well now actually.
i had sand substrate before if that makes a difference


----------

